
Show HN: Bisectercise – A simple repo to help you learn git bisect - bradleyboy
https://github.com/bradleyboy/bisectercise
======
matt_the_bass
Great idea for a simple tutorial.

------
gitgud
Interesting, I wasn't aware of this feature. Thanks

